
Ask HN: What were your achievements this year? - justaguyhere
Career, financial, relationships, learning, business, spiritual... What did you achieve that you&#x27;re most happy about?
======
udayrddy

      Managed to allocate 4 hrs/week for a sport
    
    
      After 4 years of trail and errors finally launched a product that is generating revenue
    
    

Next year Goals

    
    
      continue the 4 hrs/week for a sport to sweat
    
      join a startup by first quarter
    
      restrict to 10-15 hrs/week for the current side product
    
      work on another side project

------
thrwaway69
Realized I didn't have to care about why my experience couldn't fit the
narrative of someone else who had gone through a 'similar situation'.

Don't be judgy about someone else's experience, instead appreciate them
sharing it with you. You don't have to add "I have experienced/understand that
too" to every sentence from others. It's OK to not relate sometimes and
understand that's why you are you, not x.

------
SubMachineGhost
\- Lose 14 kg \- Triple my savings \- Deliver one of the biggest project at
work \- Rediscover other hobbies.

------
warlog
Deployed solutions (for clients with different problems) on Azure,AWS and GCP.

Built a woodshed, currently stacked with 5 bush cords of hardwood for the
woodstove.

Raised my rates twice.

Made double payments on my mortgage.

Started trout fishing again after a thirty year hiatus.

~~~
shinryuu
How much did you manage to raise your rates?

~~~
warlog
About 25% and 20%. Also structured time from individual hours to bigger time
block commitments, and I invoice in advance rather than at the end of the
month.

------
mpurham
Started writing macOS and iOS apps full-time and launched 4 apps for
[https://mattebot.co](https://mattebot.co)

------
Ruth_K
Finished my master`s degree and found well-paid remote work :)

